# Victorian WildLIfe Licenses, Suck.



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 5, 2017)

i know this is a pretty known thing, but honestly.........Examples:We can keep salties, yet not freshies. We can keep inland taipans, but not other python species......Oh, and we can keep a lace monitor on a Basic wildlife license, but not any rock monitors, on even advanced......Of course, i'd like to hear others opinions on the matter, and how in other states there are similar things.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 5, 2017)

The rules are the rules, its really that simple. Think yourself lucky the rules are not as strict in Vic as they are in WA


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 5, 2017)

It only really gets annoying when they change the rules on what can be kept on each licence type, as is happening in NSW and SA.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 5, 2017)

WA has strict rules? i'd think it wouldn't........but still, seeing nobody in the house likes snakes, i can't get a snake, and i'm not interested in most lizards, nor turtles, it's pretty annoying that we can barely own any monitors.....(well, none that i love when it comes to looks, lol.)but yes, i respect the rules, even if they can be pretty dumb at times.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 5, 2017)

WA are the Nazis of wildlife regulations.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 5, 2017)

yikes!

i dunno if they changed, but does tassie still have the rule that you can't keep any animals from the mainland? i could imagine that being dreadful.


----------



## Wally (Aug 5, 2017)

If I'm keeping crocs and I'm fair dinkum as if I'm keeping freshies!


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 5, 2017)

i'm pretty scared of salties, seeing their massive size and all.....not so much with freshies, tho. the same can be said with perenties and lacies, just i'm more scared of lacies because they're generally much more hostile than Most perenties.


----------



## Iguana (Aug 5, 2017)

I agree that the Vic licensing system doesn't make too much sense, it's borderline frustrating some times, but i'm sure that they have their reasons, or at least did at the time of making the list. I'm just glad that it isn't as bad as WA, which by the sounds of it, seems awful lol. All state systems could use some improvement IMO. 
I emailed the DEPI awhile ago inquiring about a couple of species being on the advanced and not the basic, and apparently they revise the list every 15 (?) years, so untill then we are stuck with it being the way it is.


----------



## Wally (Aug 5, 2017)

Instead of having a go at Vic licensing regs then I'd concentrate on the vast array of reptiles that are within reach under current legislation. Believe me, you could live in worse states.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 5, 2017)

sigh....


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 5, 2017)

In Vic lacies are on basic, here in SA they are on advanced, yet I can walk down the road and find them along the creek in summertime. At least we can keep panoptes.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 5, 2017)

yeh, i'd love a argus monitor.....but instead, it's either get a 4 foot monitor here, or zoom to a 7-9 feet one. :/


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 5, 2017)

A sand monitor is a good starter in the medium size. The flavirufus subspecies have some great colouring.


----------



## Wally (Aug 5, 2017)

Buy a Perentie. Sounds like you're up for it


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 5, 2017)

yeh i've seen some flavies, but don't at all have the room for it in the house, outside it's too unpredictable, so i'm planning to have one in the shed(it's about 10x10x7) once it's cleared out, i get solar panels for it, some tables for it and other stuff, a cricket farm in there, some sort of freezer like thing to store mice, etc. just, i'm hearing different things when it comes to enclosure size, as some people say 6x3x4 is fine, etc....from your experience, what would you suggest for one male? also, wally, that was probably sarcastic, but if not, nah........i'm too young to receive a bite from a 7+ ft monitor.


----------



## Wally (Aug 5, 2017)

Yeah it was. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 5, 2017)

actually i've been watching the forums for quite some time now, haven't seen many people be sarcastic, tho.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 5, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> WA has strict rules? i'd think it wouldn't........but still, seeing nobody in the house likes snakes, i can't get a snake, and i'm not interested in most lizards, nor turtles, it's pretty annoying that we can barely own any monitors.....(well, none that i love when it comes to looks, lol.)but yes, i respect the rules, even if they can be pretty dumb at times.



So you can't have a snake, don't want a lizard and not really ready for a monitor. I'm not sure the point behind this thread other than bagging Vic rules or where its going now.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 5, 2017)

actually i could easily get a ackie, i've got all things ready for one if i did ever want one, and have done all researched probably required, but i feel like i just generally don't want one...so i'm probably gonna wait and get a storr's monitor when i have a little bit more money.


----------



## Wally (Aug 5, 2017)

No probs Padawan.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Aug 5, 2017)

This thread is laughable. You really have no idea how lucky you've got it, especially in comparison to WA.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 5, 2017)

I knew you'd be along to tell us how bad it is in WA, Oshkii.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 5, 2017)

yes, i've recently gone through what people in wa get........and it's quite shocking, for such a large area.....but with alot of those i wasn't complaining about what we didn't have, but instead comparing things on a danger scale, in which we have some weird options.

so, i guess i kinda was? but not intentionally doing it for that reason.


----------



## Wally (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm not really sure what you meant. I am happy to entertain you though.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 5, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> I knew you'd be along to tell us how bad it is in WA, Oshkii.



I gotta say its better in WA now than it was when I lived there. It was a very short list back then.......in fact it was blank


----------



## Nero Egernia (Aug 5, 2017)

Don't get me wrong. Things could be worse. But they could also be a lot better, especially when other state licensing systems are put into perspective. I'm thankful that I can keep reptiles and that there are dedicated people out there trying to push for change. Hopefully it happens sooner rather than later.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 5, 2017)

though vic is not at all as loose as SA or QLD, i should probably be happy, seeing WA has such strict regulations.


----------



## Wally (Aug 5, 2017)

WA regs make me thankful of my origins.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 5, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> So you can't have a snake, don't want a lizard and not really ready for a monitor. I'm not sure the point behind this thread other than bagging Vic rules or where its going now.


haha well done Paul,I hadn't picked up on that


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 6, 2017)

Get some Gillens. They are fantastic to watch, small and relatively easy to care for. And available on a Vic license.


----------



## Antsnest (Aug 6, 2017)

Would be good if we could get species from other countries like chameleons to. But I don't think that will ever happen


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 6, 2017)

the only chameleon i'd ever really want to own is either some pygmies, the ground species or a flap neck........other than that i find them quite boring, though i'd definetly love some of the asian monitor species. i might be getting gillens soon, just gotta do a little more research on the cage requirements.


----------



## Jaded (Aug 6, 2017)

Would love to find a couple of gillens myself but haven't had any luck finding them for sale in Sydney


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 6, 2017)

someone will probably be selling them at the melbourne expo next year. 

hopefully i can get a baby or two.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 6, 2017)

Jaded said:


> Would love to find a couple of gillens myself but haven't had any luck finding them for sale in Sydney


my son has 1 Gillens but can't find a friend for him


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 6, 2017)

We have 3 and they are an absolute hoot to watch at feeding time. And they think they're ten foot long too! Absolutely recommend them. 

I too would love a Kimberley Rock Monitor but I don't see the laws changing in a hurry so I just relish in what we can keep!


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 6, 2017)

i honestly would be happy with any rock monitor, especially king's monitors.

guess i just have to wait maybe ten years......lol.


----------

